# Dry hopping with Hallertau



## slcmorro (7/8/13)

Just thinking of dry hopping a kit+extract lager with Hallertau to sort of align it somewhere near a Kolsch. Does dry hopping with a noble like Hallertau work? I've never used Hallertau, and this beer was ever so lightly bittered with Calypso (10gm @ 10 and 10gm @ 5 as it was all I had on hand) so I'd be interested to hear some thoughts on how much to use for 20L and if anyone has dry hopped with it before, how it turned out.


----------



## Spiesy (7/8/13)

I'd imagine your yeast and ferment temp has got more to do with Kolsch than any particular Hallertau.

EDIT: I haven't brewed Kolsch, but I have drunk quite a few, and the most unique flavour I've found in Kolsch seems to be attributed to the yeast.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/8/13)

Yeah, Wyeast 2565 or similar, Hallertau definitely for subtle bittering (eg 40g @ 60 min) and optional for flavour, but not for aroma. No dry hop. Pilsner base. :chug:


----------



## slcmorro (7/8/13)

I was going to use something neutral like US05, but I think after reading this, I'll get myself some different Kolsch specific yeast.


----------



## JDW81 (7/8/13)

slcmorro said:


> Just thinking of dry hopping a kit+extract lager with Hallertau to sort of align it somewhere near a Kolsch. Does dry hopping with a noble like Hallertau work? I've never used


If you're going for a German style I wouldn't dry hop at all. I can't think of any german beers that are dry hopped (although happy to be educated).

JD.


----------



## slcmorro (7/8/13)

Interesting.


----------



## fletcher (7/8/13)

check out: http://www.bjcp.org/2008styles/style06.php#1c


----------



## Black n Tan (7/8/13)

I recently leant the hard way when I dry hopped a german pilsner. Bluck! I have made a couple of kolsch's and my advice is to use the right yeast (say yeast 2565) and ferment coolish, say 15C, and do not dry hop.


----------



## Markbeer (7/8/13)

Do not dry hop with hallertau unless you want the grassiest tasting beer you can get.

Like really grassy.


----------



## fletcher (7/8/13)

i've also used hallertau as a 5 minute aroma hop, and while not bad, it is definitely wasn't needed. mine was a very small amount in a blonde ale and it makes it unique/interesting (read: certainly not _bad_) but given the opportunity, i wouldn't repeat it again.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (7/8/13)

I have never done it but I think it would taste pretty grassy. I dry hopped a Pilsner with saaz once and pit pretty much ruined the beer. Was very grassy for a long time.
It got better with time, but was never good.

RB


----------



## slcmorro (7/8/13)

Thanks for the advice lads. I definitely won't dry hop then when I get around to making it. 30gm of Hallertau at 30mins it is I think.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (8/8/13)

I dry hoped a pale ale with Tett and Hall and it was really nice.


----------



## thrillho (8/8/13)

Plus one on it being very average, dry hopped a Pilsner during my second kit brew. Silliest decision I've made.


----------



## labels (8/8/13)

Try first wort hopping if you want a bit of flavour without earthy grassy flavours. And I think you'll find that the Germans use a hop extract for flavour/aroma in their lagers.
-Steve


----------

